# Durée de formatage d'un disque dur



## anelore (19 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir.
Je me tourne vers vous pour savoir combien de temps met un formatage d'un disque dur 1 To de Western Digital en HFS+ avec mon MBP 15" de 2009.
J'y suis depuis plus d'une heure, histoire de savoir si c'est normal ou pas.
Voilà, je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## litobar71 (19 Janvier 2016)

1 minute


----------



## anelore (19 Janvier 2016)

Oui, il est neuf. 
Alors, depuis, j'ai réussi à le reformater grâce à l'iMac, sous Lion.
Mais du coup, j'ai une question, est ce que ce problème de formatage va se reproduire quand je vais effacer mon disque dur interne lors de la Clean Install de mon MBP ? Parce que le but de ce reformatage était de faire une sauvegarde de mes données pour faire une Clean Install avec El Capitan.
Comme toujours, merci pour le temps que les utilisateurs de ce forum accordent aux néophytes.


----------



## Sannin_WD (20 Janvier 2016)

Salut anelore 



En effet le formatage est destructeur de données … Lorsque l'on refait le système de fichiers d'un DD cela supprime les contenus y gardés. Pour cette raison et en fonction du volume d'infos à effacer le formatage pourrait prendre plus de temps. De plus il ne faut pas oublier que le formatage ou plutôt la vitesse à laquelle cette procédure se déroule dépend de l'état de santé du disque dur aussi. Dans cette ligne de pensée il serait mieux de diagnostiquer le DD (le DD externe aussi bien que le DD interne) pour vérifier leur intégralité avant de leur confier la sauvegarde de tes données essentielles et l'OS de ta machine.



A voir !



@anelore, je suis adepte des stratégies de sauvegarde sur des supports variés  N'hésite pas à mettre en place un bon plan de sauvegarde 



Je croise les doigts !

A+


----------



## anelore (20 Janvier 2016)

@Sannin_WD : Comment faire pour faire un diagnostique du DD ?
Parce que le soucis, c'est que si le reformatage de mon DD interne ne veut pas se faire, ça va pas être la même limonade que pour le DD externe que j'ai formaté avec un autre Mac. 
En l'occurrence, je suis en train de sauvegarder sur ce disque dur que j'ai fini par formater avec l'iMac, et il semble parfaitement fonctionner (là encore, c'est un jugement en apparence).


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2016)

Le formatage des disques durs est aujourd'hui une opération rapide. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce qu'on ne fait plus de formatage physique comme autrefois (du moins pas avec Utilitaire de Disques). On fait un formatage logique, ce qu'on appelle initialiser un disque sous OS X. Il ne fait que ré-initialiser la table des fichiers, sans vraiment effacer les fichiers. Pour effacer les fichiers, il faut activer l'option "écrire des zéros". C'est déjà bien plus long selon la taille du DD, mais selon le choix de le faire 1,7 ou 35 fois, ce n'est pas du tout la même durée ...


----------



## FrankXC (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce post car je viens de lancer un reformatage de mon imac OS X. 
Dépuis que j'étais passé sur El Capitan, mon iMac pédalait dans la choucroute.
Après avoir fait la sauvergarde ai lance le formatage en mode sécurité Max. Pour en mode sécurité max? Ne me demander pas pourquoi! C'est fait!
Bref cela fait un bon petit temps que cela semble figé sur "passe 1" et la barre n'a pas encore avancée... Me pose des questions...

S.O.S.!

A+ et merci d'avance,

Frank


----------



## peyret (30 Octobre 2016)

FrankXC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je déterre ce post car je viens de lancer un reformatage de mon imac OS X.
> Dépuis que j'étais passé sur El Capitan, mon iMac pédalait dans la choucroute.
> ...


J'avais tenté une fois de faire cela, une éternité (8 h environ) pour un disque de 1 To, puis j'avais finalement forcer à quitter l'utilitaires de disques pour mettre fin à cet interminable...... désagrément
Evite de lancer "sécurité max" car utilitaires des disques inscrit des 0 sur le disque dur en entier et pour inscrire des 0 ou des 1 (et s'il fait x passes — pour 1 sécurité max le x, peut être de 4 ou 5) çà peut durer 1 semaine !)


----------



## anelore (23 Novembre 2016)

En désespoir de cause, c'est ce que j'avais fini par faire et tout c'était bien passé à la 2ème tentative !


----------

